# Leopard gecko not eating



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have had her for about 2 years now. She has always ate really good. Actually was a little piggy. I noticed about a month ago she lost interest in her food. I have been trying wax worms, crickets, meal worms nothing seems to interest her. Her tank is set at 93 on the hot side and 78 on the cool side, fresh water daily, she still drinks. She has been just laying around less active than normal. I haven't notice her losing weight yet. I'm kinda lost of ideas. Her eyes and nostrils are clear too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Cassandra90 said:


> I have had her for about 2 years now. She has always ate really good. Actually was a little piggy. I noticed about a month ago she lost interest in her food. I have been trying wax worms, crickets, meal worms nothing seems to interest her. Her tank is set at 93 on the hot side and 78 on the cool side, fresh water daily, she still drinks. She has been just laying around less active than normal. I haven't notice her losing weight yet. I'm kinda lost of ideas. Her eyes and nostrils are clear too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Our leopard gecko did that once. There was little we did because she looked fine. Finally one day she ate, and I think it was about 3 weeks. You're saying it's been a whole month, but you're not seeing weight loss. I think they just go through periods and don't eat. Perhaps it's just a natural slowing down, they do in the wild, when temps drop down and they need to basically hibernate. I could be wrong, because ours is eating at this time of year (winter) though we don't feed her that often. Maybe once/twice a week, sometimes less.

An exotic vet may be able to help, if you can afford that. How did her last poop look and when was that, if you remember?

Gwen


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

It is winter here and her tank is a bit cooler than normal. I have a blanket wrapped around the tank to keep it as warm as possible. 

Well her stool looked typical to me last time I cleaned it from the tank. I am hoping that she ate some crickets that I threw in last week. I took out the dead ones so I am hoping she ate at least one.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Cassandra90 said:


> It is winter here and her tank is a bit cooler than normal. I have a blanket wrapped around the tank to keep it as warm as possible.
> 
> Well her stool looked typical to me last time I cleaned it from the tank. I am hoping that she ate some crickets that I threw in last week. I took out the dead ones so I am hoping she ate at least one.



We have a sand bottom, and I've always worried about mine digesting sand, so what we do when we feed her is put her in a seperate container. When she's in there, she knows food is coming. The food can't get too far, and it works out well. Try doing something different, in her diet. She may be tired of crickets and mealworms. We feed our dubia roaches. High in protein, and very easy to breed. I have lots! A lack of variety can be an issue, IMO. Not that I'm an expert. Just a thought  Mine loves roaches. They don't bother me, they are just bugs like any other. I know some people have aversions to them. :lol:

Gwen


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have wanted to try roaches but no where near me has them. I also have a sand bottom and always have fed her with reptile tweezers, except this last time I threw the crickets in. I just took a reptile heating pad and placed it under the tank hopefully the extra warmth on her belly will help.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Cassandra90 said:


> I have wanted to try roaches but no where near me has them. I also have a sand bottom and always have fed her with reptile tweezers, except this last time I threw the crickets in. I just took a reptile heating pad and placed it under the tank hopefully the extra warmth on her belly will help.



I got my first small group (male/female adults included in package) from Philly Roaches, or some name like that. Should be able to google it. They're in Philadelphia. From there, we've had lots of babies. I often think I should sell them on Craigslist or something, but just haven't.

Gwen


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
you probably know this already...but....
she won't get much heat if the sand is too deep,and what type of cage is she in,as wood
holds warmth much better,you could always give her a warm bath,it may be because of the winter
my one won't eat much at all at the moment.
mines in a wooden viv and the heat pad is in the tank that she has direct contact with,and
it's attached to a thermostat.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Herps frequently stop feeding in the winter, so long as she isn't loosing weight (particularly from the fat stores in her tail) she should be fine. However, there are certain things to check into... Do you handle her often? Although handling is typically a good thing with LG's, if she's not feeling the best it may cause extra stress that contributes to her not eating. What size tank do you have her in, what do you offer her in terms of hide, and what kind of lighting do you use? With just throwing the crickets in there, just make sure they don't stay in there if she doesn't eat them - crickets have been known to bother and stress reptiles. You can try switching her to a paper towel substrate, which makes the envoirnment more sterile and makes it easier to keep an eye on here bowel movements and activities. Ninty percent of health problems in reptiles are due to husbandry problems. It'd also be helpful if you could put up a pic of her and her habitat - that and it is kinda fun to show off 

Another really good resource is Reptile Forums There're a crap ton of really herp-savy people there and even a few herp vets, I believe


----------

